# ABS speed sensor code 00290



## misterwahoo (Feb 1, 2001)

I'm getting:
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor - Rear Left (g46) 16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
I've searched and found references to code 00290 - mechanical malfuntion.....
but not anything regarding an intermittent signal outside specs. 
Has the sensor just given up the ghost?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Often the sensors are dead, you may try to clean the sensor first and to check the wrings of it, but basicly a replacement is the key.


----------



## misterwahoo (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

The wiring looks to be fine, although I haven't had a chance to use a DVOM to ensure continuity. The Bentley says that the sensor should have a resistance of 1.0-1.3 ohms. Do you think if the sensor was showing more or less resistance than this, that would be cause for the code?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (misterwahoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misterwahoo* »_Do you think if the sensor was showing more or less resistance than this, that would be cause for the code?

Yep, the fault code says "Signal outside specification".
You may also prove what's happening in the measuring blocks.


----------



## misterwahoo (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Fantastic, thanks for the help!


----------

